# software



## Redone (Feb 10, 2013)

So for the last few months I have been concentrating on myself, moving forwarded not engaging with my husband with his fits of anger, and continued bouts of depression and having no interest on going back on his meds. I have gotten my real estate license , signed with a broker and working with a mentor. I am close to reaching that point where I am ready to move on. I am pretty sure he has been chatting with other women via made up FB but have no way of tracking bc he is browsing in private mode clicks off when I come in the room. Anyone use spyware to check on their spouse? He makes great $ and any proof I could get like printing off chats would help me when I go to the lawyer.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Redone said:


> So for the last few months I have been concentrating on myself, moving forwarded not engaging with my husband with his fits of anger, and continued bouts of depression and having no interest on going back on his meds. I have gotten my real estate license , signed with a broker and working with a mentor. I am close to reaching that point where I am ready to move on. I am pretty sure he has been chatting with other women via made up FB but have no way of tracking bc he is browsing in private mode clicks off when I come in the room. Anyone use spyware to check on their spouse? He makes great $ and any proof I could get like printing off chats would help me when I go to the lawyer.


This is the thread you are looking for:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/209754-standard-evidence-post.html


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea, the standard evidence thread has some good info.

Why do you think that info on his chatting online will help with your lawyer?


----------



## Redone (Feb 10, 2013)

If he is then I would most definitely use it against him for financial gain through alimony . A few years back when I had a consult with a lawyer he had suggested if I had proof of some sort of affair I would benefit. I have a older adult child who is disabled and any extra $ I can get out of him I will need . Too many years dealing with his on and off mental health issues has me emotionally drained and I am trying to continue to push myself in hopes that there will soon be a light at the end of all this.


----------

